# Any suggestions on where to lighten up my Cannondale?



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Any suggestions on where to lighten up my Cannondale? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, last year was my 1st season racing cross and I really enjoyed it. I have been racing MTB's for 10+ years and wanted to try some other type of racing (have done a few road races as well this year).

I bought the Cannondale since this is what my sponsored shop carried and it was relatively inexpensive. This way if I decided I didn't like cross I wasn't going to be out much $$.

Anyway, I would really like to lighten up the bike for the least amount of $$ possible and would be open to everyone suggestions on some parts to change and where to get them at a good price.
The bike is almost stock except I am using a different wheelset built from MIke G at Oddsandendos and a saddle change.

Things I am changing:
I have an FSA K-Force carbon bar (weight is 235 grams) that I plan on using
Removing the top mounted brake levers (never really used them)

I think changing the following parts would shed the most weight and would have the least $$ impact....but I am not sure what to change to?):
Stem 
Seat post
Cranks and Bottom bracket (thinking of a single since I only used the 39 all last year)
rear derailleur (I assume I could switch to Ultegra, EBay?)
Brakes?? 
open to any suggestions or thoughts.


Frame Cannondale Cyclocross Optimo 
Fork Slice Ultra XR Carbon 
Rims Velocity Fusion
Hubs Speedcific
Spokes Wheelsmith Bladed (AE15's?)
Tires Hutchinson Pro Series foldable, 700 x 30c 
Pedals Eggs
Crank TruVatiV Elita SL Cross, 39/48
Chain Shimano 9-speed 
Rear Cogs SRAM PG-950, 12-26 
Bottom Bracket TruVatiV ISIS GigaPipe SL 
Front Derailleur Shimano Tiagra 
Rear Derailleur Shimano 105 
Shifters Shimano Tiagra 
Handlebars Cinelli Altera 
Stem Cannondale 3-D Forged 
Headset FSA Alloy integrated 
Brakeset Tektro Oryx 
Brakelevers Shimano Tiagra w/Cannondale B-Levers 
Saddle FSA (now with bent rails)
Seat Post Cannondale Expert


----------



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

What does she weigh now? I can't imagine shaving more than a pound even with a considerable investment. Most of the changes you mentioned would probably only save 40-100 grams each. I think that bike is already at the point of $1 per gram. I might be wrong, but I don't see any really standout heavy components on there.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

KMan said:


> Any suggestions on where to lighten up my Cannondale?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


had you not already got a new wheelset, your best bet would be a set of tubulars - perhaps a set of Speedcifics on Velocity Escapes. Mike hates Mavic, so Reflexes are out, and the Sun M19A is light but perhaps a little narrow for cross tires. there really isn't a whole lot you could do cost-effectively now.
switching to a single ring might entail some work. you'd want either 2 chainring guards, or one guard plus a chain watcher. with either setup, you might need a triple BB to keep a good chainline. you might also want to change the left STI lever for a plain aero brake lever.


----------

